# ROOM 19 on Superliner Sleeper??



## CLEARFORK (Aug 10, 2015)

Just booked a roomette on train 3, Southwest Chief. Room 19. How can this be since there are only 14 roomettes? Could it be the "deluxe" rooms are numbered rather than designated by letter?


----------



## pdxjim (Aug 10, 2015)

You will be in the transition sleeper where the crew also sleeps.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 10, 2015)

Room #19 is a roomette in the trans-dorm (aka crew sleeper) 1/2 are revenue roomettes and the otherr 1/2 are the crew's rooms. You can not go into the other 1/2.

Many like the trans-dorm as there is less pass thru traffic and it is generally quieter. The only ones to pass thru are the crew, and they may leave at 5 am and not return until 10 pm.


----------



## pdxjim (Aug 10, 2015)

Look at this diagram:

http://www.craigmashburn.com/amtrakcardiagrams.html


----------



## CLEARFORK (Aug 10, 2015)

Ah. Thanks. I noticed on the diagram there was no shower. Is there a shower, or do passengers in the trans-dorm use a lower level shower in a different car?


----------



## rrdude (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm pretty sure there are showers on the lower level.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 10, 2015)

Most of the Transdorm have at least one shower upstairs and some have two, one by the stairs marked for crew and one bathroom/shower Combo on the Revenue end for use of paying passengers!

As rrdude said, there is also the regular shower and bathrooms downstairs that all Superliner Sleepers have that you can use.


----------



## SarahZ (Aug 10, 2015)

I really like the transdorm. You'll hear the horn more, since you'll be closer to it, but the payoff is that you don't have as many passengers in that car and there's usually an extra shower, as others have mentioned. I'll take the quiet atmosphere with a louder horn over a busy car any day. I wear earplugs at night, and that helps quite a bit.


----------



## willem (Aug 13, 2015)

Transition sleeper 39009 has one toilet upstairs and no showers upstairs (at least in the revenue part of the car). There are four toilets downstairs and two showers downstairs. Each shower is accessed through a toilet room and the toilet room serves as the dressing room. One of the toilet-shower combinations is accessed through a lounge that has two seats and two sinks; the lounge door does not lock.


----------

